# RIP Mr Tyg



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

Mr Tyg has fought and lost his last battle this evening. He was only 5 years old.

Goodnight, Gussie "Tygger" FinkNottle. You were a loving little boy who brought such happiness into our lives.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Very sorry to see the sad news about Mr.Tyg. Such a young fellow but I am glad he spent his last years in a loving home with you.


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

Summercat said:


> Very sorry to see the sad news about Mr.Tyg. Such a young fellow but I am glad he spent his last years in a loving home with you.


Thank you. He had a rotten start in life and was very nervous when he came to us, obviously from his previous experiences, but rapidly grew in confidence. We gave him three and a half years of playing in the sun, and he rewarded us with unconditional love.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

So very sorry, Sleep tight lovely Mr Tyg xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm so sorry to read this. I had seen your thread and was really hoping he would pull through with the injections.

He was so lucky to have the time he had with you. RIP Mr Tyg x


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm very sorry for your loss, goodnight Gussie. x

What a fabulous name (from the Jeeves books!).


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

Jackie C said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss, goodnight Gussie. x
> 
> What a fabulous name (from the Jeeves books!).


It was decided that he'd be Gussie FinkNottle, but his "holding name" at the rescue centre was Tiger, and as he bounced when he ran, Tygger was the obvious choice. Gussie FinkNottle was his Sunday name, though.


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace, Mr. Tyg, and may you run free with joy. How good Mr. Tyg knew so much Love.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beloved Mr Tyg.Thank heavens he was with your for these past few years, what a lovely life he had. xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss 
Have fun chasing butterflies at the Rainbow Bridge darling Mr. Tyg


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Run free at the bridge sweet boy


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, he was far to young to leave you.

Run free little one.


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Sorry for your loss, he was far to young to leave you.
> 
> Run free little one.


Thank you. It's the fact that he was so young that hurts most of all.

So far I have given the open catfood and litter to my cat-owning neighbour, and tidied his toys into a heap on the hearthstone: I can't bear to put them away quite yet. Today I'll sort out the litter trays and put his bowls away.

I've had cats all my life, loved them all and miss them all still, but there was something about my little tripod that was special.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss. I like to think that we will meet up with out loved ones one day xxx


----------

